# Solved: NDIS make: I need help!!!



## ITpro4470 (Jan 6, 2007)

i downloaded ndiswrapper 1.33 extracted it then I opened up the command prompt went to the ndis wrapper location and tried the make command this is what I get:

[email protected]:~$ cd /home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33
[email protected]:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33$ make
make -C driver
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
rm: cannot remove `/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver/.tmp_versions/ndiswrapper.mod': Permission denied
make[2]: *** [crmodverdir] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
make[1]: *** [default] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver'
make: *** [all] Error 2

Now I saw it says permission denied so i thought just run it as root and this is what I get

[email protected]:~/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33$ sudo make
Password:
make -C driver
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver'
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
Building modules, stage 2.
MODPOST
make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic'
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/driver'
make -C utils
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/utils'
gcc -g -Wall -I../driver -o loadndisdriver loadndisdriver.c
loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:16:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:17:19: error: errno.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:18:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:19:20: error: libgen.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:21:22: error: sys/mman.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:23:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:24:23: error: sys/ioctl.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:25:22: error: sys/stat.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:26:20: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:27:19: error: fcntl.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/syslimits.h:7,
from /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/limits.h:11,
from loadndisdriver.c:28:
/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/limits.h:122:61: error: limits.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:29:19: error: ctype.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:30:20: error: dirent.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:31:20: error: syslog.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:34:25: error: linux/major.h: No such file or directory
loadndisdriver.c:35:25: error: linux/ioctl.h: No such file or directory
In file included from loadndisdriver.c:37:
../driver/loader.h:24: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before size_t
loadndisdriver.c: In function load_file:
loadndisdriver.c:67: error: size_t undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:67: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
loadndisdriver.c:67: error: for each function it appears in.)
loadndisdriver.c:67: error: expected ; before size
loadndisdriver.c:68: error: NULL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:69: error: storage size of statbuf isnt known
loadndisdriver.c:71: warning: implicit declaration of function basename
loadndisdriver.c:71: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast
loadndisdriver.c:73: warning: implicit declaration of function open
loadndisdriver.c:73: error: O_RDONLY undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:75: warning: implicit declaration of function syslog
loadndisdriver.c:75: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:75: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:75: warning: implicit declaration of function strerror
loadndisdriver.c:75: error: errno undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:76: error: EINVAL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:79: warning: implicit declaration of function fstat
loadndisdriver.c:81: warning: implicit declaration of function close
loadndisdriver.c:84: error: size undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:86: warning: implicit declaration of function mmap
loadndisdriver.c:86: error: PROT_READ undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:86: error: MAP_PRIVATE undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:86: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
loadndisdriver.c:87: error: MAP_FAILED undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:93: warning: implicit declaration of function strncpy
loadndisdriver.c:93: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strncpy
loadndisdriver.c:95: error: struct load_driver_file has no member named size
loadndisdriver.c:96: error: struct load_driver_file has no member named data
loadndisdriver.c:69: warning: unused variable statbuf
loadndisdriver.c: In function parse_setting_line:
loadndisdriver.c:109: warning: implicit declaration of function isspace
loadndisdriver.c:115: warning: implicit declaration of function strchr
loadndisdriver.c:115: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strchr
loadndisdriver.c:115: error: NULL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:117: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:117: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:118: error: EINVAL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:138: warning: implicit declaration of function strlen
loadndisdriver.c:138: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strlen
loadndisdriver.c: In function read_conf_file:
loadndisdriver.c:150: error: storage size of statbuf isnt known
loadndisdriver.c:151: error: FILE undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:151: error: config undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:157: warning: implicit declaration of function lstat
loadndisdriver.c:158: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:158: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:158: error: errno undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:160: error: EINVAL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:163: warning: implicit declaration of function sscanf
loadndisdriver.c:163: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function sscanf
loadndisdriver.c:179: warning: implicit declaration of function fopen
loadndisdriver.c:179: error: NULL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:183: warning: implicit declaration of function fgets
loadndisdriver.c:195: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strncpy
loadndisdriver.c:206: warning: implicit declaration of function fclose
loadndisdriver.c:150: warning: unused variable statbuf
loadndisdriver.c: In function load_bin_file:
loadndisdriver.c:218: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:218: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:220: warning: implicit declaration of function tolower
loadndisdriver.c:222: warning: implicit declaration of function chdir
loadndisdriver.c:223: error: errno undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:225: error: EINVAL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:231: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strncpy
loadndisdriver.c:233: warning: implicit declaration of function ioctl
loadndisdriver.c:233: warning: implicit declaration of function _IOW
loadndisdriver.c:233: error: expected expression before struct
loadndisdriver.c: In function load_driver:
loadndisdriver.c:250: error: DIR undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:250: error: driver_dir undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:252: error: NULL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:256: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:256: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:258: error: errno undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:260: error: EINVAL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:262: warning: implicit declaration of function opendir
loadndisdriver.c:268: warning: implicit declaration of function malloc
loadndisdriver.c:268: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function malloc
loadndisdriver.c:272: warning: implicit declaration of function memset
loadndisdriver.c:272: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function memset
loadndisdriver.c:273: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strncpy
loadndisdriver.c:281: warning: implicit declaration of function readdir
loadndisdriver.c:281: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
loadndisdriver.c:283: error: storage size of statbuf isnt known
loadndisdriver.c:285: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:288: warning: implicit declaration of function stat
loadndisdriver.c:288: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:289: warning: implicit declaration of function S_ISREG
loadndisdriver.c:290: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:295: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strlen
loadndisdriver.c:295: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:297: warning: implicit declaration of function strcasecmp
loadndisdriver.c:297: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:300: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:303: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:304: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:306: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:312: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:313: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:314: warning: implicit declaration of function strcpy
loadndisdriver.c:314: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strcpy
loadndisdriver.c:315: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:318: error: struct load_driver_file has no member named size
loadndisdriver.c:319: error: struct load_driver_file has no member named data
loadndisdriver.c:322: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:283: warning: unused variable statbuf
loadndisdriver.c:345: error: expected expression before struct
loadndisdriver.c:347: warning: implicit declaration of function closedir
loadndisdriver.c:349: warning: implicit declaration of function free
loadndisdriver.c:356: warning: implicit declaration of function munmap
loadndisdriver.c:356: error: struct load_driver_file has no member named data
loadndisdriver.c:356: error: struct load_driver_file has no member named size
loadndisdriver.c:358: error: struct load_driver_file has no member named data
loadndisdriver.c:358: error: struct load_driver_file has no member named size
loadndisdriver.c: In function get_device:
loadndisdriver.c:368: error: storage size of statbuf isnt known
loadndisdriver.c:371: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:371: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:374: error: errno undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:375: error: EINVAL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:377: warning: implicit declaration of function snprintf
loadndisdriver.c:377: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function snprintf
loadndisdriver.c:408: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strncpy
loadndisdriver.c:368: warning: unused variable statbuf
loadndisdriver.c: In function load_device:
loadndisdriver.c:420: error: DIR undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:420: error: dir undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:424: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:424: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:425: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function memset
loadndisdriver.c:427: error: errno undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:428: error: EINVAL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:430: error: NULL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:435: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
loadndisdriver.c:436: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:437: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:440: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
loadndisdriver.c:449: error: expected expression before struct
loadndisdriver.c: In function get_ioctl_device:
loadndisdriver.c:466: error: FILE undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:466: error: proc_misc undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:474: warning: implicit declaration of function strstr
loadndisdriver.c:474: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function strstr
loadndisdriver.c:475: warning: implicit declaration of function strtol
loadndisdriver.c:475: error: NULL undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:485: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:485: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:490: warning: implicit declaration of function unlink
loadndisdriver.c:491: warning: implicit declaration of function mknod
loadndisdriver.c:491: error: S_IFCHR undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:491: error: MISC_MAJOR undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:492: error: errno undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:497: error: O_RDONLY undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c: In function main:
loadndisdriver.c:513: warning: implicit declaration of function openlog
loadndisdriver.c:513: error: LOG_PERROR undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:513: error: LOG_CONS undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:513: error: LOG_KERN undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:513: error: LOG_DEBUG undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:515: error: LOG_INFO undeclared (first use in this function)
loadndisdriver.c:517: warning: implicit declaration of function strncmp
loadndisdriver.c:519: warning: implicit declaration of function printf
loadndisdriver.c:519: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
loadndisdriver.c:529: warning: implicit declaration of function atoi
loadndisdriver.c:544: warning: implicit declaration of function atof
loadndisdriver.c:551: warning: implicit declaration of function strcmp
loadndisdriver.c:558: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function sscanf
loadndisdriver.c:592: warning: implicit declaration of function closelog
make[1]: *** [loadndisdriver] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/chaos/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.33/utils'
make: *** [all] Error 2

the make cleandist seemed to run fine

any help will be greatly be apperciated and please forgive my n00bishness with Linux. BTW I am running ubuntu6.10


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

First, locate the unlocated header files directories by using the find command, e.g.
cd /usr
find . -name "stdlib.h" -print
for each unlocated header file.

Next, edit the make file to be explicit about the full path name of the various directories for the unlocated header files in the gcc distribution and any from the ndiswrapper distribution that may be needed, if necessary, and then redo the make command.

-- Tom


----------



## ITpro4470 (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW I am a hugh n00b what an ebarasment. I'm going to save this thread in the case that one day I become a linux guru. The reason I couldn't install ndis wrapper.....are you ready....It was already installed!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------



## ITpro4470 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx John


----------

